
Show HN: Perf, simple app monitoring with meaningful alerts - dudisbrie
https://perf.sh/
======
tonosari
I will be hesitate to use this to my work although it do support Node.js and
Ruby on Rails.

------
zeluve
Looks like the 100,000 requests free plan is good enough for me.

~~~
vishnubansal
Seriously? 100,000 requests are far from enough for us. However, I am still
thinking about the $20 option.

